# The lengths one will go in order to house a free yak



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

My father-in-law informed me a week ago that if I wanted his 12' cobra navigator I'd been borrowing quite frequently from him for the better part of 4 years I could stop by, load it, and haul it to my joint for good. I was thrilled to get this nice yak I was so familar with; however, I live in an apartment. It's a 3/2, but the one bedroom I could store it in is a shoebox (8X10) and is full of fishing gear, boxes for storage, camping gear, and my snake breeding collection.
Thankfully my high school geometry finally came in useful and I used the pythagoreum theorum to deduce I had enough diagonal distance on the ceiling to hang the yak with inches to spare on either side. 








front side nearly at wall








back end nearly touching
Also, with the inches to spare to allow me to close the storage room door (the yellow object in the third picture), a tenent from my wife who likes to hide the disaster of a storage room from company.









Either way it only took a little ingenuity and about $40 at Lowe's to buy the climber's rope (zero stretch), eyelets, foam, concrete screws, pop toggles, and cleats. It took me about an hr but I got the thing to hang perfect the first time. Now I need to go and spend the extra $20 next weekend to install pulleys instead of eyelets so it's easier to haul the yak up. I cheaped out the first time, but it took me a lot of effort against friction to get the yak up just using eyelets. The ceiling is solid pour concrete and I used all +200lb class gear in order to be sure I wouldn't experience failure of the rig on a 65lb yak. The cleats in the wall for tying the rig off are installed in a stud past the drywall. Here's what she looks like from my living room. She's a little dirty from sitting under a tree in the father-in-law's yard, but I'll clean her this weekend. I'm the proud new papa of my first yak, and she only cost me $40. 








tight lines guys.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That room looks strangely familiar.... 










Nice job, and you sure can't beat a free 'yak!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Have you ever considered modifying something like this to hold your yak. For little under $22 (includes free shipping), you can modify it by placing the pulleys further apart and using longer screws placed directly into the joists so that it can hold the weight of a kayak. I have these for my bikes and the rope pulls your kayak up to the ceiling and locks it in place kinda like a window blind. Another pull lets it come down.

http://www.amazon.com/Racor-Ceiling...19-2928873?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1178627564&sr=1-3


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*just got one*

Of those pully systems from BPS. $49.99 but it is heavyer then the bike model max. weight 100lbs. I mounted it Sunday looks great..


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

railroader, my little stash in the pic is with about another closet full of rods and a lot of stuff loaded in my suv for fishing. I'm reaching Ho' status more and more as I collect more and spend even more...much to my wife chagrin.
fishbait, the hang on those is too low with the depth of my yak. I literally have 0.5-1" of door clearence so those real nice numbers are out for me.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Glad*

you got a yak.

I hate to take this off topic but what's in the cage/aquarium in the right of the bottom picture?

You did an amazing job of getting that thing in there


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*look at this mess*


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Kayak storage can be an issue. I keep mine under a crawl space.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

hey dont feel bad aaron i just moved out of my dorm and had my tarpon stored in front on my door so i had to step over it to get outta my room this made my roomates so mad but hey i fish n they :beer: fine with me


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

bmcox, I don't feel bad at all. I'm glad I could get it up and out of the way. Before I had to drive 40miles (round trip) out of my way to pick it up for a weekend and then store it in my tiny hallway. It literaly made us squeeze by it all weekend. The fact that my wife married and then stayed with me through all of that is amazing.
fisherkid, The snakes housed from bottom up are a false water cobra (Brazilian smooth snake), ball python, 4 western hognose, and to the right hidden by the doorframe is a trio (2 females, 1 male) albino/whitesided black ratsnakes.


----------

